# Filter for a 75g....



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

I am going to buy a 75G in a couple of days. We already have a Penguin 350 Bio-Wheel Power filter, which is for a 75G. This model is basically two smaller models in one. Do I need to buy another one for the other side? And if so can I get a smaller one or do I need another 350 model? I don't know exactly what a power head with a sponge is so if anyone recommends that please explain it to me....

Here's a pic of it... hopefully it works....


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I have that same filter in my 55, works wonders. Personally I would put another smaller filter on the other side.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

It would really depend on the stocking level. I have a 75g with an xp4 and a pengion 330 I think it is.. The one sided HOB. I would definitely use at least two of those on a 75g. I use one on my 30g. If you're doing community fish you would probably be ok with that and a powerhead with a sponge.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah man, grab the magnum HOT canister to add to it. it does 3 levels of filtration..i really like mine, and they are only 50 bucks


----------



## jlspitler (Jul 29, 2007)

on my 55 gallon tank we have 2 emperor 400 on there and on my 75 gallon tank we have wet/dry filter turning the water over at about 1000gph. i think alot of people try and turn teh water over at least 10 times an hour. my water on the 55 is crystal clear. i think i am gonna add another filter system to my 75 for additional filtration and teh bio source. just my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok sounds good. I am planning to have a crushed coral as my substrate, should I have an undergravel filter or should I be fine?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Is this going to be a salt water tank??? I personally wouldn't ever use a ugf.

"crystal clear" water is not the only indicator of a well filtered tank


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> I don't know exactly what a power head with a sponge is


http://jehmco.com/PRODUCTS_/FILTRATION/Hydro-Sponge_Filters/hydro-sponge_filters.html

Big sponge filters powered by a water pump rather than an air pump. They move more water than air pumps and are quieter (may use more electricity, though). Cheap, effective, portable, ugly, biological filtration. If you can't afford a canister or another hang-on-back a sponge is the way to go. Its also a great back-up system if you have one huge filter and a great way to ""instant cycle" a new tank (by putting the sponge in the old tank for a few weeks).


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Danh said:


> Is this going to be a salt water tank??? I personally wouldn't ever use a ugf.
> 
> "crystal clear" water is not the only indicator of a well filtered tank


No, no salt water tank for me just quite yet. No I am planning to house cichlids as of now, but tomorrow I could change my mind. But not salt water!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

emc7 said:


> http://jehmco.com/PRODUCTS_/FILTRATION/Hydro-Sponge_Filters/hydro-sponge_filters.html
> 
> Big sponge filters powered by a water pump rather than an air pump. They move more water than air pumps and are quieter (may use more electricity, though). Cheap, effective, portable, ugly, biological filtration. If you can't afford a canister or another hang-on-back a sponge is the way to go. Its also a great back-up system if you have one huge filter and a great way to ""instant cycle" a new tank (by putting the sponge in the old tank for a few weeks).


I am just planning on buying another Penguin 350. I think two 350s on a 75g should be fine, unless I am wrong? I don't mind spending the money as long as the filtration is good. Well maybe except for a canister, don't have the money for that right now.
I am planning to have a crushed coral as my substrate, will I need an undergravel filter as well, or should I stay away from those completely?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i wouldnt get an UGF with your substrate. have you looked into that magnum HOT canister filter? the biowheel does bio filtration, while the magnum does three different filtrations. thats what i am running on my 55. i have read alot of good things about the rena xp canister filters as well.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you looking at african cichlids? They LOVE crushed coral.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

UGs are cheap biological too and they give your rocks something to crack besides the bottom of the tank. But you do need to lift up the filter plates and clean out the muck periodically. If you don't think you'll do this, don't get an UG. Two other filters will be enough. Even without a UG you need to gravel wash up the fish poop. One good thing about the HOT magnum or other canister filter is that you can power gravel wash instead of siphoning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I just bought an Emperor 400, so along with the 350 I think that should be enough. I would rather siphon the substrate, might as well when I am doing the water changes. 
But now I am in between on trying the eco-complete cichlid substrate or the crushed coral....


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Jojo said:


> Are you looking at african cichlids? They LOVE crushed coral.


Yes I am! I definitely want to do a substrate like that. I dont want to do gravel, I just don't like the way it looks! Thanks!


----------

